# Greetings Brethern



## NavyMooseCCNA (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello Brothers,

New member. I am with Benevolent # 7 in Milford NH. I have been a Master Mason for almost ten years. 

Last week I volunteered to be the Lodge Education Officer. 

Great to be here!

Fraternally,

Bro Leigh


----------



## Chaz (Jan 18, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## NavyMooseCCNA (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you, Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Anthony Vittorioso (Jan 25, 2020)

Brother,

Greetings from Humane #21 (Rochester NH).

—Tony V
(JS)


----------



## Keith C (Jan 29, 2020)

Greetings Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2020)

Belated Greetings and Welcome !


----------

